# Manston Dog Show - Kent - Aug 1st



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

1st AUGUST 2010

AT MANSTON PARK, SPRATLING STREET, MANSTON Nr RAMSGATE

ENTRIES TAKEN FROM 8.30am ENTRY FEES £1.00 ALL CLASSES

JUDGING COMMENCES 10.O0am

11 PEDIGREE CLASSES 5 COMPANION CLASSES 56 NOVELTY CLASSES

MANSTON & DISTRICT CANINE SOCIETY MEMBER`S FREE CLASS (MEMBERSHIP CARDS TO BE SHOWN)

PROFITS FROM THE SHOW TO THE ADAM WHITE FUND

TROPHY OR MEDAL FOR ALL 1ST PLACE WINNERS & ROSETTES TO 6TH PLACE IN PEDIGREE & 5TH PLACE IN NOVELTY CLASSES

RAFFLE-REFRESHMENTS-STALLS-TOMBOLA

FOR MORE DETAILS CONTACT JENNY FLETCHER ON

TEL:01843 823539 MOB:07709072873 or E-MAIL [email protected]

OR VISIT OUR WEB SITE:

Webs - Make a free website, get free hosting OR Jenny Wiens | Facebook FLETCHER

NEXT SHOW MANSTON PARK COMPANION DOG SHOW

5TH SEPTEMBER 2010

PROFITS TO HELP FOR HEROES

************************************************************

CONDITIONS OF ENTRY

1. DOGS TO BE KEPT ON LEAD AT ALL TIMES

2.NO BITCHES IN SEASON ALLOWED AT SHOW GROUND

3. ANY DOG SHOWING SIGNS OF AGRESSION MUST BE MUZZLED AT ALL TIMES .

4.THE JUDGE`S DECISION IS FINAL IN ALL CASES

*****************************************************************************

THE FOLLOWING DOGS ARE NOT ELIGIBLE FOR COMPETITION

1. PUPPIES UNDER 6 MONTHS OLD

2. CHALLENGE CERTIFICATE, RESERVE CHALLENGE CERIFICATE & JUNIOR WARRANT WINNERS

*****************************************************************************

DOGS DO NOT HAVE TO BE KENNEL CLUB REGISTERED. PETS DOGS ARE VERY WELCOME

WATER FOR DOGS IS PROVIDED BY THE ENTRY TENT

DO NOT LEAVE DOGS IN CARS DURING HOT WEATHER

******************************************************************************

DOCKING STATEMENT

ONLY UNDOCKED DOGS & LEGALLY DOCKED DOGS MAY BE ENTERED FOR EXHIBITION AT THS SHOW

*******************************************************************************

THE ORGANISERS WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE TO PERSONS OR THEIR PROPERTY WHILST AT THE SHOWS

EXHIBITORS/COMPETITORS ARE REMIND THAT SHOW SOCIETIES HAVE THE RIGHT UNDER

KENNEL CLUB REGULATIONS TO REFUSE ENTER

WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS

FOR ALL THEY HAVE DONE FOR OUR DOG SHOW

AMES DECORATING SERVICES 01843 602451 or 07817943646/ [email protected]
JENNY & CHRIS
MR ALAN BUCKLEY
FRIENDLY PAWS 01843860435 or 07947747594
COBBY DOG Cobbydog Feeds List of Products

ANIMAL MAGIC- CLIFFTONVILLE 01843232904
BEDIMA KENNELS-FLETE ROAD MANSTON 01843 825520
WAHL 01227 740555
EXPRESSIONS OF BROADSTAIRS 01843 601620 Welcome to Expressions of Broadstairs - Quality Online Gifts
COBBS HILL FARM- BARRY & LYNNE CLAXTON- Cobbs Hill Farm - East Sussex Caravan & Camping Park
BOB MARTIN 01934 831000
JOHNSTONE VETERINARY PRODUCTS 0121 3781684
BURNS ANIMAL NUTRITION 01554 890482
GILBERTSON & PAGE 01707 367900
KENNEL NUTRITION LTD 01765 605156
PREMIER FLUSH LUXURY TOILET HIRE
01227 700797/ 07885757509 /[email protected]
SEA WARD COPY SHOP ST.PETERS BROADSTAIRS
01843 602557 / EMAIL- [email protected] 　

　

RING 1 PEDIGREE- COMMENCE 10AM - JUDGE- JANE HILDEN

CLASSES 
1. ANY VARIETY PUPPY (6-12 months)
2. ANY VARIETY YEARLING (1 -2 years)
3. ANY VARIETY TOY
4. ANY VARIETY UTILITY
5. ANY VARIETY PASTORAL
6. ANY VARIETY WORKING 
7. ANY VARIETY GUNDOG
8. ANY VARIETY HOUND
9. ANY VARIETY TERRIER
10. ANY VARIETY OPEN 
11. ANY VARIETY VETERAN (7 years or older)

BEST IN SHOW

RESERVE BEST IN SHOW

BEST PUPPY IN SHOW

RING 1 COMPANION CLUB CLASSES- COMMENCES AFTER PEDIGREE JUDGE: JANE HILDEN

CLASSES 
12. MOST GORGEOUS BITCH 
13. MOST HANDSOME DOG
14. MOST APPEALING EYES 
15. MYSTERY CLASS 
16. JUDGES CHOICE
PLEASE NOTE CLASSES 12-16 YOU MUST BE A COMPANION DOG CLUB MEMBER. PROOF OF MEMBERSHIP MUST BE SHOWN AT ENTRY TABLE WHEN BOOKING IN

RING 1 NOVELTY COMMENCES AFTER PEDIGREE- JUDGE

CLASSES 
17. BEST PUPPY (up to 1 YEARS) 
18. BEST YEARLING (1-2 YEARS)
19. BEST VETERAN (7-11 YEARS)
20. BEST VINTAGE (over 11 years)
21. BEST RESCUE 
22. WAGGIEST TAIL
23. BEST LONG COAT BITCH 
24. BEST LONG COAT DOG
25. BEST SHORT COATED BITCH
26. BEST SHORT COATED DOG
27. BEST MOVER 
28. EYES THAT MELT YOUR HEART
29. MATCHING BRACE
30. ODD BRACE
31. THREE of a KIND
32. BEST LOCAL DOG WITHIN 4 MILES OF SHOW SITE
33. BEST NON- LOCAL DOG
34. BEST OF BRITISH
35. MYSTERY CLASS
36. DOG THE JUDGE WOULD MOST LIKE TO TAKE HOME

BEST NOVELTY IN SHOW

RESERVE NOVELTY IN SHOW

37. MANSTON & DISTRICT CANINE SOCIETY MEMBER`S ONLY CLASS (MEMBERSHIP CARDS TO BE SHOWN)

This class is free to enter for all members

RING 2 NOVELTY- COMMENCE 10AM - JUDGE-

38. BEST CONDITIONED BITCH
39. BEST CONDITIONED DOG
40. ODD TRIO
41. HAPPIEST RE-HOME
42. MOST APPEALING EYES
43. MOST WINNING SMILE
44. TAILS YOU WIN
45. CUDDLIEST SMALL DOG OR BITCH 
46. EARS TO YOU 
47. BEST CROSSBREED
48. PRETTIEST BITCH
49. MOST HANDSOME DOG
50. MOST LOVING COUPLE
51. BEAUTY & THE BEAST
52. DOG or BITCH HAS OVER COME ILLNESS
53. CAN WE GO HOME YET
54. GENTLE GIANTS (OVER 30 INCHES)
55. GIRLS ALONE
56. BOYZ OWN
57. MOST SORROWFUL EXPRESSION
58. MOST DELIGHTFUL NEWCOMER (DOG NEVER TO BEEN SHOWN BEFORE 2010)
59. DROP `EM (OWNERS TO SUPPLY TOY)
60. CHEEKY MONKEY
61. BIG IS BEAUTIFUL (BITCHES OVER 22 INCHES)
62. WHOS A BIG BOY THEN (DOGS OVER 22 INCHES)
63. WETTEST NOSE
64. HEART STRING TUGGER
65. SCRUFFIEST DOG OR BITCH
66. BEST PAIR OF REAR ENDS
67. BEST CHILD HANDLER (18 YEAR & UNDER)
68. BEST ADULT HANDLER (18 YEARS & OVER)
69. BEST TRICK
70. ADAM WHITE CLASS
71. MYSTERY CLASS
72. JUDGE`S CHOICE

DOG OF THE DAY

BEST NOVELTY IN SHOW

BEST RESERVE NOVELTY IN SHOW


----------

